# Breeding advice



## Joshherp (Jul 26, 2021)

Hey, sort of a double post but I have some breeding questions for stimsons.
A.how many males-females to start of with
B.what locality’s
C. Where can I get adults (preferably of morphological quality) old enough to breed. As I don’t want to wait to grow them up. I do have two I’m growing up at the moment tho.
D. Would womas and Pygmys do well?
?thx
-also I’m not just into it for the cash but that is a motivation ( I’ve been keeping for a couple years)


----------



## Herpetology (Jul 26, 2021)

this is all stuff you're gonna have to figure out yourself mate

You can pm breeders and ask if they have any old adults they are no longer using to breed
Dont recommend pygmies for ur first time


----------



## Joshherp (Jul 26, 2021)

Herptology said:


> this is all stuff you're gonna have to figure out yourself mate
> 
> You can pm breeders and ask if they have any old adults they are no longer using to breed
> Dont recommend pygmies for ur first time


Ok thanks mate


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 28, 2021)

Joshherp said:


> Hey, sort of a double post but I have some breeding questions for stimsons.
> A.how many males-females to start of with
> B.what locality’s
> C. Where can I get adults (preferably of morphological quality) old enough to breed. As I don’t want to wait to grow them up. I do have two I’m growing up at the moment tho.
> ...



A) At least one male and one female. Biology 101.

B) Stimson's Pythons from literally all locations breed.

C) No one is going to sell good quality potential breeding females at this time of year, and you'd be fairly lucky to find a good male. They're already starting to ovulate for this season. If you buy one of last season's hatchlings and grow it up quickly, it'll be ready for next season anyway. You already have some, they'll be ready to breed next season if you grow them properly.

D) If you keep them well, yes. If you keep them poorly, no. Same goes for literally every species.


----------



## Joshherp (Jul 29, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> A) At least one male and one female. Biology 101.
> 
> B) Stimson's Pythons from literally all locations breed.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks I guess I’ll just grow a couple up


----------

